# Twisters? Please Report in if You are in Affected States



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi,

If you or your family or friends live in areas affected by yesterday's and today's tornadoes, please let us know whether or not you are OK and safe.

Thanks.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep I was just thinking about that last night. Those were so scary... and they are predicting more today? Yikes! I'm glad I'm in PA, no scary stuff like that, but we did have an earthquake not too long ago and that was so strange!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> Yep I was just thinking about that last night. Those were so scary... and they are predicting more today? Yikes! I'm glad I'm in PA, no scary stuff like that, but we did have an earthquake not too long ago and that was so strange!


An earthquake in PA? I don't think of them happening there. Thought they were more in our part of the country, along the west coast, which is not comforting in the least to me!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I rather "enjoy" living in the earthquake state ... at least we don't KNOW about them before they hit... LOL I'd be a WRECK if I KNEW a tornado was heading our way... :behindsofa:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

There was a very widespread 5.0 earthquake, centered in Virginia, last year. They had to repair the Washington Monument, and the quake was felt for at least 1,000 miles north-south.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Happy to report it is 81 degrees here!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Ooh, sounds like Summertime.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> An earthquake in PA? I don't think of them happening there. Thought they were more in our part of the country, along the west coast, which is not comforting in the least to me!


Yep see below... that was what we felt.



StarrLhasa said:


> There was a very widespread 5.0 earthquake, centered in Virginia, last year. They had to repair the Washington Monument, and the quake was felt for at least 1,000 miles north-south.


That must have been the one we felt. My husband and I were both home, kids were sleeping I think, the windows rattled for a while kind of like when a plane flies too low. I said earthquake right off and we turned on the tv and got confirmation.



Lsprick said:


> Happy to report it is 81 degrees here!


It was so nice here today after the washout yesterday! Timmy made two loops around the circle on his walk with his lady dog friends today, and touched noses with a labradoodle on our walk this morning, he's making great progress.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Even though Harrisburg is in my state (IL) it is about 3.5 hours south of me. However, my husband was only about 25 miles away from there travelling for his job when it hit. They had bad storms where he was but nothing even close to the tornado. I was certainly relieved to hear from him after I saw all the destruction on the news.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

You know, now that I think about it more, I do recall hearing about an earthquake in the eastern part of the country last year. 

Those tornadoes would be scary, and especially to be out driving and one happen. Not having lived in tornado country, what are you supposed to do when you find yourself in the vicinity of one when you are out on the road? Or do you usually have enough warning that people stay off the roads when they are predicted? I am thinking about ignorant travelers, I guess, that are traveling from areas that don't have them. Is this the season now when tornadoes typically occur?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Just talked with Daughter in Huntsville. Tornado missed her thank goodness. More to come today though and my DIL is in Nashville where it is predicted to be bad. 

Saw a woman on the news last night from the Illinois tornado. She was holding what looked like a white havanese.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

My dh and dd are in flight to Huntsville, Al. now for a funeral. Tornadoes touched down in the same area what was hardest hit last April (Harvest, Al.). Read a report that others had touched down in the metro Huntsville area. Please continue to pray for God's protection for all.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

My children, the dogs and I are in the basement watching the news. We just got word that a tornado outbreak 30 miles north in IN destroyed a town and that they were pulling children out of a school that had its roof ripped off. The said that EM Workers and parents were running on foot to the school to try to get to their children.
We are watching a several storms that are heading straight towards my town and we are pretty nervous. 
Gotta go we just got issued tornado warnings from 3 different storms. Will update later....


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh, so scary!! Shelly please update us and let us know you are all okay as soon as you can! How are your havs handling the storms??? Hope they are pee-pad trained!!
Praying for you and your family!!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

A Sheriff in Marysville, IN reports the entire town is just gone. I'm in drought stricken Lubbock, but it surely looks like 2012 is shaping up to be another 2011. 

Stay safe, Shelly . . .praying


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Fortunately we are safe and just got some hail damage today. Have messages out to friends across town to see if they are ok. My family in Louisville said they had a good thunderstorm but that was it (pretty typical for Louisville though). My husband got home right before the storm hit and told me a coworker/friend was in the town that has been wiped out. He sent a picture of a tornado on the ground and tried to get ahold of him when I told him that the town was wiped out and hasn't been able to reach him. Sadly the tornado's have caused fatalities and are still moving across the state without letting up. I spent last spring in the basement and really don't want to spend another winter/spring there again.

Oh the only thing that bothered Kipper was that I was at the slider doors watching for funnel clouds and he was stuck on the other side of his x-pen and couldnt get to me, other then that he sat quietly.

You can watch live coverage at: whas11.com , wave3.com , fox41.com .... these are local news stations... be ready they sensationalize the warnings but the pictures of the town that was destroyed are heartbreaking.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ClaireVoyant said:


> A Sheriff in Marysville, IN reports the entire town is just gone. I'm in drought stricken Lubbock, but it surely looks like 2012 is shaping up to be another 2011.
> 
> Stay safe, Shelly . . .praying


Robin, is marysville near Henryville. I',m watching that town on the news now. ?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

We missed the "bullet" about an hour ago. Nothing touched down, thankfully. Have to keep eyes and ears open for about 3 more hours.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Becky Chittenden said:


> We missed the "bullet" about an hour ago. Nothing touched down, thankfully. Have to keep eyes and ears open for about 3 more hours.


Stay safe Becky. Watch your dogs , they'll let you know somethings coming before the weatherman.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I am glad you are OK, Shelly and Becky and everyone else who has reported. Stay safe.

This is such a frightening thing, especially for the people in the path of these powerful storms, but also for those of us worried about our friends. Seeing a wiped out town on TV or online is awful, but how much worse it must be for those who are waiting to hear from a loved one or friend who may have been in the vicinity of a tornado.

For those in the St. Charles - St. Louis area. I just saw some photos that Michele Johannes posted on her Facebook page early this morning. it looks as if you got hailed on quite heavily. I hope there are no dents in your cars from the hail. It looks quite large.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I felt that earthquake. I was sitting in the recliner, and felt the chair move back and forth, as if it rocked, but it doesnt. I am in Ga. and the bad weather is headed our way. I am home alone, and tornadoes freak me out. Gonna be a long night.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

inlovewithhav said:


> My children, the dogs and I are in the basement watching the news. We just got word that a tornado outbreak 30 miles north in IN destroyed a town and that they were pulling children out of a school that had its roof ripped off. The said that EM Workers and parents were running on foot to the school to try to get to their children.
> We are watching a several storms that are heading straight towards my town and we are pretty nervous.
> Gotta go we just got issued tornado warnings from 3 different storms. Will update later....


Where are you in KY? My son is in Bowling Green - they missed the worst of the storms thankfully. Hope you and yours are ok.... So many lives impacted today in AL, TN and IN - prayers go out to all


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Donna, please let us know you are okay. We are just starting to get it here in Ga.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Bump.

Please continue to report in today as there are new storms today.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

waybrook said:


> Where are you in KY? My son is in Bowling Green - they missed the worst of the storms thankfully. Hope you and yours are ok.... So many lives impacted today in AL, TN and IN - prayers go out to all


We live in just south of Louisville, the storm seemed to seperate when it hit the river and go north and south of the city which was bad news for us and much of my friends and family. Good news is that my husbands friend/co-worker that was at an appointment in the town that was wiped out made it home safely. He sent pictures of the tornado on the ground from his car (very scary) and high tailed it home. The place he was at for his appointment is no longer there along with much of the town. We have heard from the majority of our friends and family and no one was affected much by the storm (some damage from hail and wind). I have thanked God for protecting us from this storm and am praying for all those whe were not as fortunate as we were. I have some pictures that I will post soon (on camera still) of what it looked like right before the storm hit my home so anyone that has never had the experience of a tornadic storm can see what happens before all he** breaks loose.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Shelly,

I am interested in seeing your pre-storm pix when you have time to upload them. I am glad to hear that your husband's friend is safe. How frightening that the place he was at shortly before is now wiped from the Earth! 

I hope that the storms have now passed into the Atlantic and that things will be calm fro the rest of March.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Bumping up. There were more tornadoes in Kentucky yesterday so please let us know everyone is still ok. Also waiting for pre- funnel cloud Pix.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Tornado Near Dallas April 2012*

Everyone OK near Dallas? I saw the twisters on the news this morning, so I hope all our people and dogs are OK.

Please report in when you can. The reporter also said it would be a while before all power is restored..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We are in New England, and NEVER have tornados here... Well, there was one when my mother was a girl that killed a couple of people, but that's how infrequent they are, that that's the one people talked about... Until last year, when we had a string of them go through in late summer that destroyed several small towns. It was weird, but we got very lucky. We were right in the track of one of them, and it actually bounced up off the ground, missed us, and landed on the other side a couple of miles away. And NONE of our buildings are built for tornados (or earth quakes). We get hurricanes and blizzards, the buildings are built to take tremendous snow load, but not hurricane force winds or serious ground shaking.

We've had 3 earthquakes that could be felt in my life time, and all were so mild that you just BARELY felt them. If you were in a car, you didn't even now it happened. The problem is that we do sit on a major fault, just one that has been relatively inactive for recorded history. But my understanding is that that means WHEN it goes, it will go big. I hope I'm not around when it does!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm glad the tornado skipped over your house. Your remodel would have been insignificant compared to rebuilding everything.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> I'm glad the tornado skipped over your house. Your remodel would have been insignificant compared to rebuilding everything.


That's for sure. But it didn't just skip our HOUSE, it skipped our whole town!


----------

